# Hitchhiking ghost project



## discozombie (Jun 21, 2012)

We are moving toward a Disney World Haunted Mansion inspired theme. Not sure how Ill incorporate some my existing props but Ill make it happen. Inspired by another haunter Im making my own Hitchhiking ghost. The ghost shapes will be cut out of plywood and painted with glow paint. Or at least thats the plan.

















help from my little haunter


----------



## discozombie (Jun 21, 2012)

The best part is the wood was free. Just up the road my from house is a shed and fence company. Every few weeks they leave out a huge pile of scrap for the taking. I picked up a dozen 4'x4'x1/2" exterior plywood sheets.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Free is good

I see you have a little helper.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Looking forward this , from another haunted mansion fan


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Oh my goodness... your pic of your little girl helping out is ADORABLE!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

The Haunted Mansion is the highest form of awesome to me, this should be very cool.....and alot of fun!


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus (May 23, 2012)

Awww! You have a little helper there. How cute!!

I can't wait to see how it turns out!


----------



## discozombie (Jun 21, 2012)

Finally got one of the ghost painted. Still need to do some touchup here and there. The purple sharpe marker keep bleeding through. I just tried some glidden gripper wait and see I guess.








First coat of blue









Final coat, see the pink under his mouth....ugh


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Looks great DZ!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:I am loving this concept DZ! I went to Disney World when I was 12 and I rode The Haunted Mansion ride until the rest of my family gave up and went to see the Light Parade.....I had a wonderful 8 more rides with just my sister and we didn't have to wait in line.... (Who nees "lights" when you have Disney Ghosts, dancing and twirling and bringing you to a Haunted Wonderland?) When you can, please post a picture of the cutouts with the black light on them, I may end up "borrowing" your idea, and adding it to my GID front porch.


----------



## discozombie (Jun 21, 2012)

I didnt use UV paint, though I probably should have. Not sure if it will glow under a black light or not. Good thing about paint is you can always redo it!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Oops! Sorry...I thought you said you painted it with Glow paint...My mistake.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Looking good!


----------



## discozombie (Jun 21, 2012)

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:Oops! Sorry...I thought you said you painted it with Glow paint...My mistake.


You are right I did say that and now Im not sure why I didnt.... I think Ill do the next one with glow or at least fluorescent. If it works out Ill be redoing this one.


----------



## soundmankc (Oct 5, 2011)

kilz will stop the marker bleed through. i learned from experience years ago. hope it helps


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

You might also look into clear UV paint, I think I remember Devils Chariot using that on his creeps.


----------



## Rustie (Feb 11, 2014)

Love the idea! Haunted Mansion is probably the main reason why I became a Halloween enthusiast in the first place, definitely a huge inspiration for me.


----------



## discozombie (Jun 21, 2012)

I did some touch up on the first ghost using glow in the dark paint and florescent blue. It really seems to pop now under the black light.


----------



## discozombie (Jun 21, 2012)

Carpet Bag ghost finished today.


----------



## EerieLakes (May 12, 2014)

These are awesome


----------



## the Master (Jan 16, 2014)

Wow! That's really cool. All this prop talk is inspiring me! Thanks for sharing this!


----------

